# RAF Syerston Officer's mess, Notts, May16



## The Wombat (May 20, 2016)

*Have been meaning to look at this place for a few years, so finally got round to it this year. Photos taken from a couple of visits in March & April this year. It has been derelict a while, and the buildings are not in a great condition. Still, nice to tick this off the list.*

Some History:
_The officers’ mess which was built in 1940 for dining, drinking and accommodation. 
The site was put into care and maintenance after operations at RAF Syerston ceased in 1970. The complex was then sold off by the Ministry of Defence and the Al-Jamia Al Islamia School opened in 1994. In 1997 Ofsted inspectors criticised hygiene, safety and teaching standards and the buildings themselves were starting to deteriorate. In the same year a roofer fell off the roof and broke his back. The school was judged to be culpable and the roofer obtained an order banning the sale of the buildings and the land until he was paid compensation. His claim was settled in January 2007 and the school shut later that year.

One of the school’s trustees, Mr Zaheer Rahman, stated their plan was to recoup money for the private investors from the UK Islamic community, who had previously given unsecured loans to the former trustees in order to try and keep the school open. The land was put up for sale and was due to be auctioned at a guide price of £250,000 but was then withdrawn as the trustees could not be sure how much land had been acquired via a compulsory purchase order to widen the A46. In 2009 a suspected arson attack badly damaged one of the wings. The buildings have been in a derelict state since then and have deteriorated further._

















*And inside:*





































thanks for looking


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 20, 2016)

Pretty well thrashed this one or, those RAF chaps certainly know how to party.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 20, 2016)

Nicely done.thats as bad as upwood.


----------



## The Wombat (May 20, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nicely done.thats as bad as upwood.



thanks mate
Possibly worse state than upwood!


----------



## HughieD (May 21, 2016)

Great set there Mr Wombat. Looks like you had decent weather there.


----------



## The Wombat (May 21, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Great set there Mr Wombat. Looks like you had decent weather there.



Thanks mate 
Weather wasn't too bad


----------



## flyboys90 (May 21, 2016)

It's in a real sorry state,surprised it's still standing! Smashing shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## degenerate (May 22, 2016)

It may be battered but I still enjoyed it, cheers


----------



## belinda (May 22, 2016)

Nicely done! Was going to head there today but decided not too so it's good to see a few photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wombat (May 29, 2016)

Many thanks all

My next trip out is going to be a big one....
Photos to follow on my return


----------



## Pilot (May 31, 2016)

This one was closed before my time, but yes, we do know how to party!


----------



## Jon6D (May 31, 2016)

Love this place, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks all


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Thats a shame its so trashed inside, but you still managed to get a decent set of photos out of it!


----------

